# Replacement Conditioner Rolls



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Time for new rollers. Figured a good time for everyone to weigh in on what conditioner rolls work best (again). OEM (John Deere) or some other aftermarket?

Machine is a JD 730 and real close to being on my "trading block". Trade may get pushed back though if I keep putting new parts on.

Any opinions or recommendations will be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Call b&d, they rebuilt a set of Deere rolls worse than that for me. About the same price as Deere but will dry hay better. Circle c is good also.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

What happened to that roll? Any idea how it split? Run a post through it?


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Not sure. Wedged a spare tire and wheel between them, but that was a couple of years ago. Found a 8" log someone had cut today but that did not make it to the rollers. Don't know what happened but it sure was vibrating when I lifted it up to turn.



SVFHAY said:


> Call b&d, they rebuilt a set of Deere rolls worse than that for me. About the same price as Deere but will dry hay better. Circle c is good also.


Can they really rebuild them when broke like that? Only about .75" of one rubber lobe that is still holding.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh? Never seen the Red Green show? Enough duct tape on it should hold the rest of the year.


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

Mine was in 2 pieces, a 926, they had me cut or unbolt shaft from each end of broken section. Sent shafts and other roll which was slightly bent to them. They welded new core to shafts, removed covering from bent one and straightened, covered both with new material, machined pattern and balanced them and returned to me. Around 3k? Maybe '03 or '04. Price probably higher now


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

SVFHAY said:


> Around 3k? Maybe '03 or '04. Price probably higher now


Surely not....it's only been a little over twenty years. 

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

JD parts online showing a new pair just shy of 6k.

Speaking of JD parts a pop up parts advisor by snap on came up. I found a link to JDs old parts catalog and used that. Needed to sigh in/up for new one. Didn't know if I should?
Is it better?

As far as rollers I guess I am waiting till Tuesday (maybe Monday). Seems like breakdowns always happen at the "best" times. Labor day weekend I should have expected one.

That being said if I take out the rollers, will hay go through or will it plug? Have about 10 more acres to cut.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JMT said:


> Speaking of JD parts a pop up parts advisor by snap on came up. I found a link to JDs old parts catalog and used that. Needed to sigh in/up for new one. Didn't know if I should?
> Is it better?


Yeah, I am not sure what to think about it....took me several minutes to look up a part and at first use I did not like it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Well I took out both rollers, removed roller drive belt and idler, and removed drive shafts that connect rollers. Cut about 10 acres and was surprised to find how well the hay fed through without the rollers. Made nice even windrows that were actually quite a bit fluffier and taller than what was ran through the conditioner rollers. Cut Sunday mid day and baled Tuesday (was done at 4:15). Only trouble I had was taller windrows hanging on drawbar.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

JMT said:


> Well I took out both rollers, removed roller drive belt and idler, and removed drive shafts that connect rollers. Cut about 10 acres and was surprised to find how well the hay fed through without the rollers. Made nice even windrows that were actually quite a bit fluffier and taller than what was ran through the conditioner rollers. Cut Sunday mid day and baled Tuesday (was done at 4:15). Only trouble I had was taller windrows hanging on drawbar.


Not sure what your path forward is on replacement rollers, but as was mentioned in an earlier post, Deere is offering their steel V10 steel on steel rollers on the smaller 600 and 800 series machines. Don't know if they use the same urethane roller as your Moco, but if they do - perhaps you can replace your rollers with a set of V10 rollers.

Just a thought.


----------

